# North carolina read this



## Normakegan (Feb 1, 2014)

So for the next voting session keep this in mind  MPP also noted that Alexander also introduced a bill in 2013 that would require a legislative research committee to study medical marijuana. But that hasnt come to pass either. 

N.C. Rep. Jonathan Jordan, who represents Ashe and Watauga constituents in the 93rd District, said he likely wouldnt support a medical marijuana policy if it were to come up again in the N.C. General Assembly unless he were to see dramatic evidence about the health benefits of the plant. 


Its not something I am inclined to support. Its come up a few times in the General Assembly, but there hasnt been a real wide range debate on a particular bill, Jordan said. [I wouldn't support medical marijuana] unless I see dramatic evidence or arguments from other states that have tried it. 


Asked about supporting a study or commission on the topic such as Alexanders initiative, Jordan said, I dont usually oppose studies. 


Running against Jordan in the upcoming 2014 state elections is Sue Counts. On Friday, she said that she hadnt given the topic much thought but supported medical marijuana. 


I have a friend [who lives in Delaware] who had cancer, and she was treated with medical marijuana, Counts said. It helped quite a bit, so I wouldnt be opposed to medical marijuana.


----------



## desert girl (Feb 2, 2014)

To all NC politicians responsible for voting on the medical marijuana, be sure you have a designated driver next time y'all have a few drinks so you can unwind after work! You have no clue the medicinal values this plant has. Do some real research. Not simply what your constituents have to say. You have no idea how many people you could help. Try thinking outside your little box and get the real facts.


----------



## Cannabis Kitty (Feb 3, 2014)

I wish there were some hope for this state. Sadly, I doubt we see change in our life time and I am only 34. For health reasons and for peace of mind I would just as soon move. I knew where I stood on this subject long before I began smoking and growing. Even as a non smoker I was for full legalization, BECAUSE I EDUCATED MYSELF, not only on what a benign substance cannabis is and how our bodies are actually made to work in unison with the plant, but on ALL its healthful benefits!  Stop being scared of what you dont know and get to know it!


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, kinda silly that something which is inevitable must be postponed for so long
because prohibition still echoes in many states. If this natural compound helps so 
many people everywhere, then its' criminalization should be considered a crime itself.
Pharmaceutical profits / and all other hemp-competitors be damned. One cannot simply
make nature "illegal" and keep a straight face _~


----------

